# Skulls In The Tank?



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

so i found this horse skull at work...what do you guys think about cleaning it up (bleach/water) and putting it in the tank?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Your wierd.....


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

that would be a bit odd....


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

It's up to you. What does it look like?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it would look sweet. After you bleach it white you might wanna stick it in a bucket to see if it'll change your water chemistry or leech bleach, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

not the one but this is what one looks like


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

it will raise pH to ridiculous levels.. something to do with the calcium in the bone.

i was going to put a deer skull in my tank.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

any way to substantiate this? does anyone one know if this is true?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

my pH is already stupid high so i didnt want to risk it... was told that by LFS..


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

you could boil it and give it a good scrub down ....you could seal it with aquarium safe clear varnish or some thing like that(dont know if it exist shure you will find something) but it might make it look different.. i would go with boil it for 10 mins to kill everything give it a good once over with a scrubber and a tooth brush then put it in your tank and test the ph daily to see if ther is a major change take it out if it is a problem i know shells bring up ph im not shure about bones


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

don't boil it or soak it in bleach as of yet, no point risking ruining it.

Stick it in a bucket or tote big enough so it can be completely submerged, throw a small powerhead in that tote and check the water's pH after a few hours, I bet it wont take the pH any higher than 7.5, witch is fine for piranha's.

After you know for sure what this thing is going to the tanks water and if you decide to keep it then you can move onto cleaning it, I recommend bleach water for a good 12 hours, rinse it off, let it air dry then toss in the tank and monitor it for at least a week to make sure it's not causing problems.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I would be afraid of the skull breaking down and releasing all kinds of organic waste. Unless you can find a safe way to seal it, leave the skull out of the tank.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

^^ I think it would break down eventually, unless you dipped it in a sealer, to get all the nooks and crannies. If you really want a skull buy ceramic/plastic


----------



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't you work at Aquarium Adventure? Sounds like an odd place to find a horse skull


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

sealler is a good idea....hmmmm idk what i want to do

and to keithdude...i work at a camp all year but during the winter i worked there as a part time job


----------

